# Comparing the Burton Custom and Burton Custom Twin??



## Confused Chimp (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi All,
I'm just looking for some advice, preferably from people who've ridden both boards if possible.
I'm trying to choose my first board. I've been riding for a few years now and want to get a board. I demoed quite a few boards last year to try and decide and it came down to the Burton Custom and the Jones Mountain Twin. Unfortunately I ran out of money and couldn't buy one. However at that time I'd decided on the Burton Custom 163cm, as I currently weigh 84kg without clothing and gear. I usually wear a backpack with cameras batteries etc. food/water. So add a couple of kilos on for that.
Riding I currently like a bit of everything. Mostly I ride the piste, but starting to play a little on small kickers. But I also want to be able to hire a guide and go off piste. So in essence I'm looking at all mountain. I want something I can do absolutely everything on. From piste, to tricks and park to off piste, the lot. As for my level on piste I'm happy on Reds and progressing onto riding blacks now. I haven't yet done anything off piste and very basic stuff when it comes to park, the smallest jumps etc. I'm just starting to learn to ride switch.
I'm a size 9.5 boot (I have the K2 Darko - the only boots I found that fit me.)
I've ordered the Burton Cartel Bindings.
What I don't know is how the Custom Twin will feel compared to the custom. Also they only go up to 160cm on the Custom Twin which is rated 70-88kg, so I'm right at the higher end of the weight range. Where as the Custom 163cm obviously I'm right in the middle of the range 75-93kg.
When it comes to camber I like the standard camber, I tried Flying V, I've tried banana and a few others and didn't like anything as much as the original camber.
So just looking to get peoples input, who hopefully have ridden both? Is the twin going to feel much different in ride compared to the custom? Will the length of the twin be an issue?
Any help appreciated.
CC


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I've an older Custom that I still use occasionally. Its a great board but wouldn't be my first choice for powder or attempting tricks. The Twin looks a little softer so maybe better for tricks and switch but it'll be even harder work in deep snow.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

From what you've stated in your post, I'd go with the regular Custom Camber. It's more suited for 'all mountain' whereas the twin can also do that, but I have found from my own experience riding both many times that the twin would be slightly more geared towards the park rider rather than the 'all mountain' freeride person which is what you sound like from your post.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Length won't be an issue on the Custom Twin it is slightly stiffer than the custom in my opinion. I like the ride of the Custom Twin better for hitting jumps I find it to be a more comfortable landing on the twin and I would give it a slight edge on the Pop

I rode this years Custom Twin and last years 
Rode last years Custom haven't rode this years don't think they have changed anything though correct me if I am wrong
Also have had quite a few runs on the Custom X but that doesn't seem to be what you are looking for


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

I recently bought a Custom Twin camber, but never got to ride the original. I really love my Custom Twin, exactly the twin stick I wanted. A stiff board so when I want to rip it's stable at high speeds, and great for jumps. Like really good, feels so stable with landings on diff size kickers, hips etc. 

Though I am a novice jibber, I enjoy hitting boxes with this. I'm sure a more accomplished jibber can get even more out of it, as it has softer tips to also help with presses, etc. 

But ya, like someone mentioned earlier it's for someone who wants an aggressive ride but slightly more inclined to the park (mainly jumps/being in the air period). The Custom may have a slight edge in pow due to the directional profile it has over the Twin, but that's what I have my Flight Attendant for.

Angrysnowboarder has an on point review on the Custom Twin. And the other reviewers who've reviewed this board (BoardInsiders, Whitelines) are also all pretty accurate with their findings in comparison to how I thought it rode. So ya, go Custom Twin if you want that aggressive stick that can rip on the mountain but with park benefits of a twin board. Especially if you love being in the air, this board is an awesome jump board. Fact :nerd:.

Here's the angrysnowboarder review, if anything: 2016 Burton Custom Twin Snowboard Review - The Angry Snowboarder

Good luck, hope that helps a little.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

That's actually a review by Kevin @nivek maybe he will chime in

Edit: I tried to tag him not sure if it worked


----------



## Confused Chimp (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you all for your input, its very helpful. I appreciate it. 

Any thoughts on how the Custom would ride switch?
I can't remember if I tried it on the day I rode it.

I'm still having difficulty deciding. I may decide to go down the same route as GDimac and get the Twin and when I can afford it perhaps a flight attendant. That sounds like a very complimentary combination.

But I'm still up in the air about it all.
Many thanks
CC


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Np. Ya, it's a great duo and I love both. Both charge hard, in their own respective strengths. Feel free to update on what you ended up going with. 

Good luck in your search :nerd:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Confused Chimp said:


> T
> 
> Any thoughts on how the Custom would ride switch?


It's a twin shaped board with a twin flex that has 10mm of set back. You won't be able to tell the difference at all while learning to ride switch as that's awkward enough as it is, and by the time you're good enough to actually notice the difference it also won't matter anymore. I say go original custom unless you really plan on spending a lot of time in the park as you progress.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

I currently have the Burton Custom (2013-14 I think) 151cm. I really like this board. Only thing I am missing is the twin concept as I am progressing on switch riding. I would like to try the off-axis concept.

Two questions I have tried to find solutions on is:
- how is the flex custom vs twin?
- how is the edge hold custom vs twin?

Anyone with input on these two?


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

I currently have the Custom 20th Anniversary edition and I plan on getting the Custom Twin at the end of season sale this year.

I enjoy the catch free feel of the purepop camber profile and now that I am spending more time in the park, I think the twin shape plus asym squeeze box will be beneficial to my progression plus the graphic is pretty slick if you ask me.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

pointblank said:


> I currently have the Custom 20th Anniversary edition and I plan on getting the Custom Twin at the end of season sale this year.
> 
> I enjoy the catch free feel of the purepop camber profile and now that I am spending more time in the park, I think the twin shape plus asym squeeze box will be beneficial to my progression plus the graphic is pretty slick if you ask me.


I just bought the 2017 custom twin purepop. 6/10 tip to tail and like a 8/10 torsional flex. This board is AGGRESSIVE!!! I rode the 14/15 process off axis pure pop and the 14/15 custom marilyn purepop. Neither felt that aggressive. 

i'd have to get this 2017 custom twin on a table next to those other boards. But it feels very traditional camber. it's been a few years and i'm more recently coming off a never summer type two, but it took me a full day to get used to riding it and feeling confident. i felt edges tugging all over the place on the first day. i do believe this aggressive stiff camber board is cleaning up any laziness I either always had or developed from riding the type two.

This board can BOMB though. Bust through everything and SUPER stable at speed. I wait for the snow to be a bit softer before I get back to spinning off every little side hit like i would on the ultra catch free type two.

Also the thing that I really liked about the very camber dominant board is that it doesn't necessarily have more edge hold as some claim. But it is much more predictable on ice. If I loose some grip, it seems to be spread out evenly across the sidecut. But my never summer it i could slip out on different parts of the sidecut, making it much more difficult to correct. Not sure if it's the stiffness of this board vs the camber.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

SGoldwin said:


> I currently have the Burton Custom (2013-14 I think) 151cm. I really like this board. Only thing I am missing is the twin concept as I am progressing on switch riding. I would like to try the off-axis concept.
> 
> Two questions I have tried to find solutions on is:
> - how is the flex custom vs twin?
> ...



I have now rode and owned both. Rode/owned the 2015-2016 Custom Twin full camber (2017 model is now Purepop camber, pretty much Burton's version of camrock from my understanding).

I also owned the 2015-2016 regular Custom camber and now currently ride the 2017 model. Nothing really has changed between the 2. 

Comparing the flex of the Custom and the Custom Twin, the Twin is a tad bit stiffer which as a result I feel is slightly more stable for jumps esp medium to larger ones. And slightly bit more stable for more aggressive carving, as well. But not by much. I love the regular Custom just as much, if not more and can still handle all kinds of jumps and super fun ripping around with. Perfect daily driver for what I love doing personally. Though with the Purepop camber profile now on the latest Custom Twin, it may not be as stable carving on compared to it's original traditional camber version, as it will have less effective edge.

As for edge hold, both have Burton's frostbite edges tech. But really, if you keep your edges clean/sharp regularly, both will hold pretty solid. And I ride in the east coast where we ride hard pack/icy conditions on a regular basis.

Both boards are awesome. Custom Twin is slightly more park oriented, esp those who love to go big on jumps, ride transitions often etc. Whereas the regular Custom is a little more all-around. Can't go wrong with either. Still my personal fave and my most relied on deck that I've owned & ridden on, to date. Good luck.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The only difference I would worry about betweenbthe Twin and Standard is width and setback. The Dtandard is a proggressive width board, so it gets naturally wider and the 58 and ups are considered midwide. The Twin does not. The Standard is also setback a touch.

If you're looking for a quiver of one deck get the Standard. If you want something more for freestyle and plan on building a quiver soon, get the Twin.

Also at 84kg if you're riding some park a 163 is huge. If you're going one board quiver get the 160, if you build a quiver get the 58.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

GDimac said:


> I have now rode and owned both. Rode/owned the 2015-2016 Custom Twin full camber (2017 model is now Purepop camber, pretty much Burton's version of camrock from my understanding).
> 
> I also owned the 2015-2016 regular Custom camber and now currently ride the 2017 model. Nothing really has changed between the 2.
> 
> ...


Great input. I had a really good offer on a custom twin 151, this years model. But since I already have the custom in 151 I was more looking into a 154 of the twin. Mostly because I find my 151 a bit short. Then reading more about the twin I got some input that the flex is around 7 whereas my custom I guess is more like 5. I like the flex of my custom and not that fond of going to a stiffer board. I continue with my custom until I have the chance to test the twin.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

My Custom Twin purepop just came in the mail today and man, this thing has tons of camber for a hybrid profile. I can literally fit my finger under the apex of the bow. It has as much camber as my old Custom X IIRC. No wonder they both have same "personality" according to the little Burton sticker thingy.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

The Custom Twin is if you are interested in riding switch easily. Custom Twin and the Jones Mountain Twin have no similarities since the Mountain Twin is a directional board, not a twin board. 
The best board you could buy from all of the boards you mentioned is actually the Jones Mountain Twin. For your weight, the 160 is more than enough.
If you have the chance also check the Burton Custom Flying V and the Burton Flight Attendant. Both these boards will allow you to have a good performance in the groomers and go off-piste easily. With a traditional Burton Custom, going off-piste is a not a good experience.


----------



## pikm57 (Dec 28, 2017)

What about newest models (2019, 2020). Are they still stiffer then the tradition custom? Because I've found on same retailer shops' webpages that twin is around 5/10 and traditional one is around 6/10.


----------

